# Hub size for 17X7, 5X100 OZ Superleggera's?



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

I am getting adapters made for my MKVI since these wheels are left over from my MKIV. 
Does anybody know the hub bore size for these wheels? They are 17X7, 5X100, OZ Superleggera's. 
I know the 18X8's are 56.1 MM but I'm not sure if the 17" ones are the same. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Hub size for 17X7, 5X100 OZ Superleggera's? (MidnightG60)*

if you have the wheels why not measure yourself? 
wheels can be made with diff hub bore sizes. 
when you had them on your mkIv did they fit snug? loose?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Hub size for 17X7, 5X100 OZ Superleggera's? (MidnightG60)*

yep, I'd have you measure the wheel to be sure


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Hub size for 17X7, 5X100 OZ Superleggera's? ([email protected])*

Thanks guys that's what I'm going to do. Where should I bring them to have them measured? I don't have a mic tool.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Hub size for 17X7, 5X100 OZ Superleggera's? (MidnightG60)*

could go to a wheel/tire place i suppose.
if i were you id buy one. theyre cheap and very useful.


----------

